# EV Conversion Federal Tax Credits



## Agent_86 (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm just starting the conversion of a 2 seater UTV to an EV and was curious if anyone knew of any available tax credits. I'd like to make it comply with the LSV Low Speed Vehicle regulations and get it registered to drive on the street. Does anyone have info on the legality of DIY LSV and/or any applicable tax credits?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You know what country you are in...we don't


----------

